# introducing....



## staceymh (May 23, 2011)

falcor









and

sly cooper









any other ferret lovers out there? as we are newbies we would love any hints or tips (especially regarding the biting ouch)


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaawwww they are adorable, I love ferrets. Dont have any though so cant help with the biting issue!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I've never had ferrets either but did watch a programme that had a ferret that was biting everything and everyone and they said to adjust his diet so he's eating lots of extra meat to stop his cravings - something about they have high metabolisms and so they dont store fat and tend to feel hungry quite alot of the time?- seemed to work so might be worth a try x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh my goodness falcor is amazing!
i would love ferrrets!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww look at their little faces i would love a ferret one day but im not allowed at the moment


----------



## staceymh (May 23, 2011)

hi thanks for the nice comments they seem to have settled in now and OMG they are soooooo naughty!!!!! good job they are so cute


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they are lovely. congrats on new additions


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous I've never owned ferrets but they're wonderful animals.


----------

